# Ideal Conceal folding ‘cell phone pistol’ is now shipping



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.guns.com/2018/07/10/ideal-conceal-folding-cell-phone-pistol-is-now-shipping-video/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, certainly this is the slightly-less-impractical, somewhat better version.
Someone also makes a very similar, .22 rimfire, single-shot device with an even greater number of impractical defects.
After all, this one gives you two shots, and is in a marginally-acceptable self-defense caliber.

But you still have to ask the bad guy to "please wait a minute," while you unfold and latch its handle.
Quick to respond? No, I don't think so.



But it surely is a whizz-bang gimmick!
(And, I do like the design of the holster!)


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I can see it now. "My wallet? I'll show you. Stop right there, this is a....Oh, Crap! I grabbed my real cell phone!" Seriously, is it that much smaller than an LCP? I'm not a big promoter of mini .380's, but their at least real guns. A $500.00 toy. If your going to go armed, go ARMED.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No thanks

My ex-wife's family had a 32 derringer - back in the 1990s. I tried it a few times, just for the heck of it. You gotta be damn close to even hit the target at all (I mean, anywhere on the paper)


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Hey....not many idea's are perfect from the get go , even the 1911 had a modification or two....
Give them boy's some time to work it out , I bet this idea is going to evolve.
Gary


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

gwpercle said:


> ...I bet this idea is going to evolve...


...Into what?

Please speculate.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Into what?
> 
> Please speculate.


Foldable briefcase gun


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I was wondering if you can take a selfie with it???????


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Cait43 said:


> I was wondering if you can take a selfie with it???????


That selfie might hurt.

If you remove the handle and use it this is classified by atf as Any Other Weapon. Does that require a tax stamp?

My colt mustang or a bersa thunder isn't too much bigger with 6 or more rounds.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I would like one in .357 Magnum for long distance calls.:anim_lol:


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

That finish/damage looks kinda rough.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

TheReaper said:


> View attachment 15684
> 
> 
> That finish/damage looks kinda rough.


It sure does at that. It looks like somebody took a bench grinder to it. But the real question is: What useful purpose does this thing serve?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

desertman said:


> ...the real question is: What purpose useful does this thing serve?


Oh, come on. It's obvious.
Its purpose is to look cool and neat-o, and to get lots of thoughtless fools to buy them.
And, thereby, to make lots and lots of money for the ignorant fat guy in the promotional video.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

One's born every minute. Remember pet rocks?


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

TheReaper said:


> View attachment 15684
> 
> 
> That finish/damage looks kinda rough.


The article mention mock up prototypes on display at a show.

If I had that I would stand out with 2 cellphones on my belt.


----------



## willpower719 (Jul 19, 2018)

I got my Ideal Conceal gun last week. Shot it a few times and enjoy the feel of it. Kicks about as much as the 9 mm Springfield. Even though you have to unfold the handle its fairly easy to do. I truly beleive you could have it on the table next to you while you eat in a reastaurant and no one would know it wasnt your smartphone. Even though I alomst gave up earlier this year, the almost 3 year wait was worth it. Its evereything Kurt promised. I was worried more in the last 6 months or so since the updates started to spread out more. Glad I was wrong.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

willpower719 said:


> I got my Ideal Conceal gun last week. Shot it a few times and enjoy the feel of it. Kicks about as much as the 9 mm Springfield. Even though you have to unfold the handle its fairly easy to do. *I truly beleive you could have it on the table next to you while you eat in a reastaurant and no one would know it wasnt your smartphone.* Even though I alomst gave up earlier this year, the almost 3 year wait was worth it. Its evereything Kurt promised. I was worried more in the last 6 months or so since the updates started to spread out more. Glad I was wrong.


Not for nothing, but what would you want to do that for?


----------

